# Ladies: Older men or younger men?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Just want to know who prefers older men and who prefers younger men and by how much age gap? Just highly curious. I hear 20s women going for 30s/40s guys and I honestly would never date someone that old. I prefer younger men, my age, or slightly older. I'm 25 and I think younger guys are pretty hot because they look young, have baby faces, and dress young, but maybe it's the cougar in me. Of all the guys I messaged/talking to, 95% are younger than me and ages 20-23. Only a few were my age or a bit older up to 27. The last guy I dated is 21 and everyone says he looks like he's 15 or just got out of high school. I wouldn't date a 30 year old unless he looks really young and has a somewhat of a baby face. Now, don't get me wrong, I would like a mature guy, but just something about young guys or young looking guys are extremely sexy. I get so much sh!t from people about my choice in guys. Haha!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Every person I've ever sat down and thought about having a relationship with (before running away as soon as it became obvious that was a real possibility) were around my age up to 20 years older. It's not a real preference, I just don't seem to click with people younger than me/people younger than me aren't interested :stu.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My age group, don't like the sound of someone older at my age, if younger probably by about 5 yrs.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm usually not sexually attracted to guys over 40.

I tend to prefer slightly older guys because in my experience, those are the guys who I tend to share common interests and similar maturity-levels with. However I wouldn't automatically rule out dating someone my age or younger - they'd just have to impress me with their maturity level. :b

My boyfriend is 5 years older than me and we get along great.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When I was 20, older. When I was 30, younger. 

Or maybe guys are at their hottest at around age 24-26. :b


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Young guys are really hot. Christ, I don't know what I'll do when I get old if I don't look like J.Lo.

Anyways, older guys bore me. I've date about three (37, 40, 44) and IDK if it's because I was living in NYC, but they were the same. Talked about their job, _all _the power they had at their job and how they spent money on this or that.

Not younger guys. Most don't really have anything to "show off," so they actually use their personality to impress you. It doesn't always work, especially if they're trying too hard, but it's ****ing cute and genuine. They are also so optimistic and look forward to the future... I need that in my life!! It's kinda dreamy to listen to an 18 y/o talk about his dreams of being a writer, even though my overly-cynical 22 y/o self is thinking, "oh, sweetie, it probably won't happen, but we're definitely making out later."

Sooo, younger, my age or a tad older. My ex-BF is six years older.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> It's kinda dreamy to listen to an 18 y/o talk about his dreams of being a writer, even though my overly-cynical 22 y/o self is thinking, "oh, sweetie, it probably won't happen, but we're definitely making out later."


:lol :clap


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I prefer younger men, my age, or slightly older. I'm 25 and I think younger guys are pretty hot because they look young, have baby faces, and dress young, but maybe it's the cougar in me. Of all the guys I messaged/talking to, 95% are younger than me and ages 20-23.


I agree with you, OP. I don't have any "upper age range limits" when it comes to guys. I mean why should I? I can't decide who I fall for. That said; I'm very rarily attracted to older guys. They don't catch my eye in the streets or in a bar. It's always younger guys. Or youngish-looking guys, to be more exact.

On top of that I also get attention _back_ from young guys. Both when I go out and online. I never approach them irl or contact them online. It's the other way around. And they are 20-21 like 90% of the time. I just find that odd. I can even make an example out of SAS. Most guys who contact me here are younger(I'm not saying that they're hitting on me but it's always like that online for me).

I know that a factor that weighs in is that I look younger than I am. I've gotten to the age where I'm "supposed" to be attracted to men between 30-40. Maybe that feels weird to me because I was in a relationship between I was 21 and 28, so that I'm still physically drawn to what I was attracted to before I met my ex. But that doesn't seem like a reasonable "explanation" either. I've really tried to analyze myself, objectively, about this lol. For me it has nothing to do with "wanting to feel young", which is a popular way to explain it. It's also not about wanting someone "impressionable" who I can mold. I'm just physically attracted to younger guys. I've also been very sceptical towards much older men, my whole life, so that's probably a factor(this is mostly an irrational feeling). Maybe I've just been too much of a hermit the past few years so I just haven't met some interesting guy around my age. I don't know. I thought it was a phase, but it seems like it's not. :stu

Why am I making a whole essay of this personal ****? I'm sorry. And bored.

Anyway, I feel you OP. I've thought about this many times.

Ps. I don't chase younger guys. This is just about physical attraction.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

probably offline said:


> I agree with you, OP. I don't have any "upper age range limits" when it comes to guys. I mean why should I? I can't decide who I fall for. That said; I'm very rarily attracted to older guys. They don't catch my eye in the streets or in a bar. It's always younger guys. Or youngish-looking guys, to be more exact.
> 
> On top of that I also get attention _back_ from young guys. Both when I go out and online. I never approach them irl or contact them online. It's the other way around. And they are 20-21 like 90% of the time. I just find that odd. I can even make an example out of SAS. Most guys who contact me here are younger(I'm not saying that they're hitting on me but it's always like that online for me).
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding. It's the old guys that always chase me or hit on me online it really sucks. It happens all the time! Rarely any guys my age or younger hit on me. It sucks because I want someone my age range or younger. I don't want a guy that's old enough to be my uncle or dad. It's disgusting. Not a lot of guys my age are interested in me unfortunately. It is sooooo annoying when old guys hit on me. Gah you always get what you don't want and can't have what you want. I would love for 21-22 year old guys message more than mid-30s and 40s guys messaging me. So I'm kind of envious of you on that.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I really don't care either way as long as they aren't extremely younger/older than me.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm more attracted to older guys, both physically and the way they carry themselves I guess. I know age does not indicate maturity, but the older guys I've come across do seem to convey greater maturity, are more knowledgeable, and seem better mannered than the young guys I've come across. But I can't imagine dating someone +5 years, sleeping with a 40 year old would be feel like I'm sleeping with gramps! When an older guy is immature, it's a major turn off!

Yet I tend to get along with younger guys and attract them too lol maybe I'm immature :/

I've dated all the categories - older, younger and now I'm with someone my age and surprisingly it's pretty good.



HustleRose said:


> Anyways, older guys bore me. I've date about three (37, 40, 44) and IDK if it's because I was living in NYC, but they were the same. Talked about their job, _all _the power they had at their job and how they spent money on this or that.


But after reading this...the older men seem rather unappealing and very boring. But from personal experience, the younger guys tend to be too immature and combined with a lack of relationship experience, they are unappealing as well.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't really care. I find it so hard to connect with people as it is, that I wouldn't add age as yet another barrier.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Older, but not by more than ten years.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> When I was 20, older. When I was 30, younger.
> 
> Or maybe guys are at their hottest at around age 24-26. :b


26 checking in


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Well this thread is depressing lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun said:


> When I was 20, older. When I was 30, younger.
> 
> Or maybe guys are at their hottest at around age 24-26. :b


I think guys are hottest around 20-28. But the younger ones are slightly more sexually appealing for some reason. Damn I hope I don't sound like a perve!


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Well this thread is depressing lol


Don't believe anything they're saying, h00dz. Women will consider any guy that takes care of himself, has a good personality, dresses well, smells good and takes initiative. It doesn't mean you have to have all of those traits at the same time, but some of them will take you a long way as long as you make a move.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

VanGogh said:


> Don't believe anything they're saying, h00dz. Women will consider any guy that takes care of himself, has a good personality, dresses well, smells good and takes initiative. It doesn't mean you have to have all of those traits at the same time, but some of them will take you a long way as long as you make a move.


Yes I like those in a guy, but it doesn't mean I'll like every single guy that has all the good traits.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd want someone close to my age, just because then we'd (in theory) have about the same amount of life experience. At this point I'd rather have someone 3 years older than me, instead of someone 3 years younger than me. The difference between a 21-year-old and a 18-year-old is much bigger than the one between 21 and 24.
I would never want to be with someone much older or younger than me; don't want to feel like a kid and I don't want to feel like a "mom" either.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Depends on the guy. They have to be somewhere around my own age because too much of a difference means you have nothing in common and are at different stages in life. Which doesn't work well for relationships except in rare cases.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Thanks for understanding.* It's the old guys that always chase me or hit on me online it really sucks. It happens all the time! Rarely any guys my age or younger hit on me. It sucks because I want someone my age range or younger.* I don't want a guy that's old enough to be my uncle or dad. It's disgusting. Not a lot of guys my age are interested in me unfortunately. It is sooooo annoying when old guys hit on me. Gah you always get what you don't want and can't have what you want. I would love for 21-22 year old guys message more than mid-30s and 40s guys messaging me. So I'm kind of envious of you on that.


But... if you want to _pursue/date_ younger guys, you can just approach them yourself ;o


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

probably offline said:


> But... if you want to _pursue/date_ younger guys, you can just approach them yourself ;o


Yeah and I do! Would be nice to get approached too you know. Gets kinda tiring initiating it all the time.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm probably gonna be that old guy hitting on girls way younger for a while. I already regularly do it with girls 8-9 years younger (actually, girls mainly in their early 20s it seems) because that's mainly all there is to work with around here. All the girls out of college are locals and are fat, and I'm not even trying to be sinister either. You think I'm kidding until you move here and then you'll probably root for me. I'm not fat and I take care of my body. Maybe if I was fat then I wouldn't be able to chase girls younger than me because I wouldn't be able to move down the road with my rolls tripping me up at the knees!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Yeah and I do! Would be nice to get approached too you know. Gets kinda tiring initiating it all the time.


so, any tips for us younger guys then? It's not like we'll know if a girl is into younger guys or not.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Younger by 1 - 2 months.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

It's interesting to me how the perspective online is usually so much different than IRL. Perhaps because people feel less inhibited? Less likely to go with the norm or "what's expect"?

I say this because I've never met a woman IRL who's even remotely been open to the idea of dating a younger guy. It's like social suicide, ya'll. As if it shows immaturity, whereas dating an older guys denotes that you're more mature that your peers... It's ridunculous to me, but it seems to be the status quo. Same goes for the guys' thread. Guys will usually talk about dating older women as a joke or wanting to "get with a MILF."


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

HustleRose said:


> It's interesting to me how the perspective online is usually so much different than IRL. Perhaps because people feel less inhibited? Less likely to go with the norm or "what's expect"?
> 
> I say this because I've never met a woman IRL who's even remotely been open to the idea of dating a younger guy. It's like social suicide, ya'll. As if it shows immaturity, whereas dating an older guys denotes that you're more mature that your peers... It's ridunculous to me, but it seems to be the status quo. Same goes for the guys' thread. Guys will usually talk about dating older women as a joke or wanting to "get with a MILF."


Happens all over the place in everything. Makes me want to unplug from things after a while.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> I say this because I've never met a woman IRL who's even remotely been open to the idea of dating a younger guy.


Really? Hmm, I know plenty of couples where the woman is a few years older. My own bf is younger than me by 2 years.

All my life I've been attracted to older men - as in, 10+ years older than me. And then he came along, and it just happened... I never would have imagined this happening, lol. I feel more mature than him career-wise and money-wise. But he has a lot more social experience than me, making me feel like a little kid sometimes.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

veron said:


> Really? Hmm, I know plenty of couples where the woman is a few years older. My own bf is younger than me by 2 years.
> 
> All my life I've been attracted to older men - as in, 10+ years older than me. And then he came along, and it just happened... I never would have imagined this happening, lol. I feel more mature than him career-wise and money-wise. But he has a lot more social experience than me, making me feel like a little kid sometimes.


Any reason why you like 10+ years older men? I am curious, not trying to judge. I just never got a straight answer when women go for older men.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

veron said:


> *Really? Hmm, I know plenty of couples where the woman is a few years older. My own bf is younger than me by 2 years. *
> 
> All my life I've been attracted to older men - as in, 10+ years older than me. And then he came along, and it just happened... I never would have imagined this happening, lol. I feel more mature than him career-wise and money-wise. But he has a lot more social experience than me, making me feel like a little kid sometimes.


Me, too. My mom is quite older than my dad, but women my age tend to say they "prefer older men" as if age always correlates with maturity.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

The only men who show any interest in me at all IRL are 50+, and noooooope.

I don't really know how to answer this. Seventeen year olds are some of the cutest things on this green earth but I wouldn't actually want to be with one. Similarly, there are a lot of really hot older men, but I'd feel kind of creeped out by one who was actually interested in me. I'd say that the men I'm most interested in are probably around my age to about 24. I'm only a year past eighteen, so I feel like anything more than five years is too much of an age gap for me.

Even when I get past that age myself, though, I'll probably still think that young men are total babes. There's something really sexy about that combination of broad shoulders and a young looking face *u*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> It's interesting to me how the perspective online is usually so much different than IRL. Perhaps because people feel less inhibited? Less likely to go with the norm or "what's expect"?
> 
> I say this because I've never met a woman IRL who's even remotely been open to the idea of dating a younger guy. It's like social suicide, ya'll. As if it shows immaturity, whereas dating an older guys denotes that you're more mature that your peers...


I find that it's usually _other_ women, or older men, who have a problem with a woman being in a relationship with a younger man. I think that it's often jealousy, because they might be stuck in some loveless relationship with a couch potato and too afraid to take a risk in life. I don't know.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

My assumption has been that societal convention tends to dictate that it's "weird" for women to go for older men (or men going for older women) for a variety of reasons which all happily skim over the fact people like who they like. 

I know that typically the women I know have the expectation that the man will always be their age or older, and if he's younger then there's something shameful about it. The shame negatives about older men going out with younger women to be honest, it's just women tend to be much more vocal about it. 

People can get catty/negative about things they are unfamiliar with/that go against what they consider normal and I think that's all there is to it sometimes.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Near my age. I've become so leery of older men who fetishize the naiveté, suggestibility, and poutiness of young girls. I've been approached by men 60 years of age and my 20 year old sister had the misfortune of having a 65 year old man tell her he was falling in love with her. Older man with much younger woman is a vestige of male privilege and tends to have an infantilizing affect on the girl. It's very difficult for a young woman to mature and come into her own while in the shadow of an older man who often would like her to remain a perpetual girl.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I find that it's generally women who are insecure who go for way older men. I'm not trying to make an attack or assumption about anyone here; it's just what I've noticed. 

Like I wrote earlier, I don't really have a preference, but, man, young men are freaking sexy. Whenever I see One Direction on TV or a ****ty magazine, I can't help but stare for a while (yeah, I'm looking at you Harry and Malik). That being said, I also find older men who look like they've been roughed up a bit by life endearing (mostly because of their wrinkles. I think marked crows feet and forehead wrinkles beautiful. So yeah...)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I guess I'd be into whoever doesn't look too babyfaced or like they've lived a hard life and is mature enough (mentally).


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

tea111red said:


> I guess I'd be into whoever doesn't look too babyfaced or like they've lived a hard life and is mature enough.


Haha I don't like the matured/toned guy faces not a huge turn on. Baby faced guys are adorable and freaking sexy.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

^I get you, I don't like hard working faces either.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Older. Not too much older though. It gets creepy.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Twilight age :banana


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I find that it's usually _other_ women, or older men, who have a problem with a woman being in a relationship with a younger man. I think that it's often jealousy, because they might be stuck in some loveless relationship with a couch potato and too afraid to take a risk in life. I don't know.


It could be. Maybe it comes off (liking younger men) as being freer; they'd want to ruin that happiness and freedom by stumping all over it and calling you a weirdo.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> At this point I'd rather have someone 3 years older than me, instead of someone 3 years younger than me. The difference between a 21-year-old and a 18-year-old is much bigger than the one between 21 and 24.
> I would never want to be with someone much older or younger than me; don't want to feel like a kid and I don't want to feel like a "mom" either.


^This :yes

I'm only really interested in guys close to my own age. Right now, 19 is the youngest i will go and 23 is the oldest, but even when i'm older and the age gap isn't that much of a big deal anymore, i'm still sticking to guys closer to my own age.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

It depends on the guy, I don't really care, if I like a guy , I like a guy. I highly doubt I will date someone significantly younger. Most guys look too young before they hit 25 for me. And right now I guess too old is, 10 years older. I just can't picture myself with someone in their 50's right now. (i'm in my 30s)


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I prefer younger men because they're closer to my age which is twenty one.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I am 23 and dating someone 33. You can't choose you who you fall for if you are open to different ages. Also, not everyone is at the same point in life just because of their age.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oooooh older. Absolutely. I have no attraction guys who look 25 or under. (I find guys to be most attractive at 30+, though).


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oooooh older. Absolutely. I have no attraction guys who look 25 or under. (I find guys to be most attractive at 30+, though).


Why hello there.... j/k :lol


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Was once told about a maths formula for the ideal age difference it is mainly worked out for guys it is Guys age divided by two then add seven = ideal girls age.eg20yr/2)+7=17 and for (30yr/2)+7=22 guess its more favourable for guys as girls are more mature and we haven't got out **** together but I don't think it really matters much its about fun and if its to hard move on


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Any reason why you like 10+ years older men? I am curious, not trying to judge. I just never got a straight answer when women go for older men.


Hmm... let me try to explain:










If you still don't get it, I don't know what else to say.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Oooooh older. Absolutely. I have no attraction guys who look 25 or under. (I find guys to be most attractive at 30+, though).


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

veron said:


> Hmm... let me try to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't he Australian? Oh look I'm Australian too. :high5


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah 99% of the time older than me. I mean for who I'm attracted to, I wouldn't rule people out if I was attracted to them because they were younger though.


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd probably date a guy who was 5 to 10 years older than me. Most guys my age act to immature.


----------



## awkwardturtle77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Older. I'm only 20 but because I'm a single mum, I tend to gravitate towards men in their thirties for the maturity factor. Guys my own age can't seem to comprehend the kid thing too well.


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm one of those women who thinks men are like wine and get better with age. I love men with salt n pepper longish hair. Late 30's to mid 40's that can hold an intelligent conversation. But everyone likes different things.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Its so nice to know some women still like older men, considering I'm heading in that direction :blush

The original first page was very bleak indeed..


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Its so nice to know some women still like older men, considering I'm heading in that direction :blush
> 
> The original first page was very bleak indeed..


I think I've got you beat. :sigh


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

hanzitalaura said:


> I think I've got you beat. :sigh


Hrm, how so? :um


----------



## daymann (Sep 18, 2013)

this thread is inspiring for a 20 year old cougar fanatic :yes


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

With a couple exceptions, most of the guys I have dated have been younger than me. The oldest guy I went out with was 5 years older than me. So, even when I went out with a guy who was older than me it wasn't by much. Maybe all this has to do with the fact that my first boyfriend was two years younger than me. Oh, and what a big deal those two years were! Ha, if my high school self knew what I would be up to now...

I do like those baby faces, and I do feel younger than I am, and these guys are just more available where I am. Guys my age and older, they are married, or have kids, divorced, I don't know, just so _adult_, and I am just not there yet. Not that I purposely go out seeking younger guys. It just sort of happens.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> It's interesting to me how the perspective online is usually so much different than IRL. Perhaps because people feel less inhibited? Less likely to go with the norm or "what's expect"?
> 
> I say this because I've never met a woman IRL who's even remotely been open to the idea of dating a younger guy. It's like social suicide, ya'll. As if it shows immaturity, whereas dating an older guys denotes that you're more mature that your peers...


Yes! I didn't expect to read so many posts here about girls preferring to date younger men. It almost makes me feel normal! 

All the girls at work freak out about the idea of going out with a guy who is a couple years younger. They will make comments about being a cougar, which I don't think applies if it is just a few years younger.

For me there is another thing to add to the mix. I often date guys who are shorter than me as well. Younger and shorter, talk about social suicide, not that I have a social life to kill at this point, so I guess I am free to do what I want


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

coffeeandflowers said:


> Yes! I didn't expect to read so many posts here about girls preferring to date younger men. It almost makes me feel normal!
> 
> All the girls at work freak out about the idea of going out with a guy who is a couple years younger. They will make comments about being a cougar, which I don't think applies if it is just a few years younger.
> 
> For me there is another thing to add to the mix. I often date guys who are shorter than me as well. Younger and shorter, talk about social suicide, not that I have a social life to kill at this point, so I guess I am free to do what I want


Yeah, to be a cougar the guy has to be at least 10 years younger. Or more like 15 years younger.


----------



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

my sister is 33 and so if a guy is the same age as her or older idk I usually think of them as a brother or something and i dont know why cuz im just like he's older why would he wanna date me and anything OLDER is a no I already have a dad i dont wanna date one, so I usually stay within my age range and no older then 30 but honestly i tend to be more comfortable talking with guys younger then me like 22-24

im fine talking to guys my age too but its like i automatically think that they probably are looking for some sexy confident all put together chick thats not me, again idk why either.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I would prefer them under 30, if I was looking for relationship or dating and stuff. I'd rather for them to be close to my age ideally, with no more than a 1-3 year difference.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, to be cougar the guy has to be at least 10 years younger. Or more like 15 years younger.


I think she would be considered a "puma".


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I think she would be considered a "puma".


I thought a puma was a woman in her 30s and a cougar is 40+.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I see you edited your post. On the same page:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=puma



> A woman in her sexual prime between the ages of 30-39 who prefers to date younger men. The term "puma" does not apply to women before their 30s, and should never be confused with the titles "Cougar" (ages 40-49) and "Jaguar" (ages 50+).


I still say the guy has to be at least 10 years younger. My dad was 7 years younger than my mom (she's dead).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I thought a puma was a woman in her 30s and a cougar is 40+.


It looks like there are different opinions on the matter










edit: ^inb4me haha


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Hrm, how so? :um


Age. I'm older (31).


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

hanzitalaura said:


> Age. I'm older (31).


Wow really going by your avatar picture I wouldn't of guessed that at all!


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Wow really going by your avatar picture I wouldn't of guessed that at all!


Ha, thanks. How old did you think I was?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

hanzitalaura said:


> Ha, thanks. How old did you think I was?


Um.. early-mid 20's perhaps something like that anyways.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I've generally liked older men. I've only dated someone 2 years older than me, but I do sometimes entertain the idea of being with a man 10 years older than me.

But that's not to say that I wouldn't date someone younger than me. It would be pretty meaningless to cling on to an arbitary preference like not dating someone who's even a year younger than you when people's personalities, behaviour and looks vary so much regardless of age. 

I do like maturity - which comes with life experience, not necessarily with age. Many people (men and women alike) who have had a tough life and been through a lot can have a lot of mature insight into the workings of their minds and the hows and whys of their behaviour.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

A puma, lol.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Bringing this thread back up, lol.

I can go from ages 20-30 depending on the guy himself, but I prefer 22-28.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Either can be okay, but I'd only lean toward youth because men die younger than women and if I marry some dude I don't want him to crap out on me so that I have to wait around to die alone, lol. That's a terrible way of putting it, but you know what I mean.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol! Wow! Yeah I know what you mean, but I have to say that does sound morbid.


----------



## voyageuse (Jan 19, 2013)

older


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think if you're in the same life-stage, age gaps are fine. 

For myself, I would like someone my own age or older. Not more than five years older at this point in my life, because I'm not at the "settled" life stage yet nor am I ready for it.


----------



## sawako (Sep 28, 2013)

I've leaned towards dating younger guys, the youngest being about 5 years younger. There was totally a difference, because (not that I think all younger guys are like this), in all of them, they wanted me to be "mommy" and not a real relationship. I think this says more about me and my poor dating choices ha

I would rather date a guy 1-3 years older than me because I'm in my 30s now. I'd like to date a guy who is more grown up and has experience being a real adult.


----------

